# Powder for 25-06



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm starting to get into reloading and want to start with my 25-06. I have the dies, press and everything needed to get started, but am looking for experience people have with various powders. 
I've got Winchester brass and some wlr and cci primers. I'm wanting to start with 110gr Accubonds as it's what I have, but I've got some 100gr etips and 100gr Barnes on the way. 
From what I've read, imr4350 and imr4831are some of the most common powders for this cartridge, but I've also read rl22 and rl17 work well. 
I'll eventually have a good stock of various powders built up, but right now I enjoy being married and have already made a decent financial commitment to get all set up. So I'm coming to those with more experience than I asking for recommendations on which powders they like. 
I'm also not above asking for specific load data as a newbie, so if you have a favorite recipe that works well for you please share


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

7828ssc I use 120gr. Bullets this has been my main powder & bullet weight


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am using RL22 and 100 grain Barnes TTSX in mine. 

The coues buck in my avatar was shot using this combination at 420 yards, he dropped where he was standing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I've been using the Barns 110 gr. TTSX. I know I use the Ramshot hunter powder. Great accuracy, and deadly on Deer, Speedgoat, and dropped a cow Elk at 310 yards.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any of the mentioned powders will work great. Probably more 4831 has been burned than any other in the '25 ... but any of those will work. I love H4350 lately in smaller cases (308/243/7mm08). 7828 works the best in my 7STW (IMO, it works best in bigger cases).


-DallanC


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

This is awesome. Thanks guys. I'm still trying to figure this whole thing out. I had a heck of a time getting a decent factory load to shoot out of my Weatherby Vanguard S2 I picked up last year. Went through 6 or 7 different factory loads before I finally found one that shot just under an inch consistently (all that work just to fill my dedicated tag with my muzzy).
I have been wanting to get into reloading for a long time, and last year was the breaking point and a perfect excuse to start.
I'm trying to be a sponge and learn what I can, but there is just so much information it's turned into a chore to separate the wheat from chaff. I'm still trying to fully comprehend the various burn rates and how some are better in differing cartridges etc...
Thanks again to everyone willing to share. Your willingness to share info is really how I've learned so far and I hope to continue that.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My go to powder was IMR 4831 and any bullet from 100-120 gr.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

justismi28 said:


> This is awesome. Thanks guys. I'm still trying to figure this whole thing out. I had a heck of a time getting a decent factory load to shoot out of my Weatherby Vanguard S2 I picked up last year. Went through 6 or 7 different factory loads before I finally found one that shot just under an inch consistently (all that work just to fill my dedicated tag with my muzzy).
> .


I have the same rifle for my .25-06 and my first bunch of shots sighting it in were under a nickle with factory 115 gr Hornady ammo.

Here is a target that I shot with Barnes 115 grain TSX bullets and RL22, it is under a dime. The 100 grain Barnes TTSX and RL22 does even better but I haven't taken a photo of the target yet.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sending bullets downrange is what makes reloading a "blast" IMO. (pun intended) I've spent over a year, and many different load variations to finally be able to "work" a load up that is accurate and holds a 1" group at 300 yds. 

A load working great in one rifle, might not be as accurate in another rifle of the same caliber. I have a M77 Ruger that loves a 90 gr. Sierra, but, my Savage can't group the same load worth a ****. It likes a 115 gr. partition. 

Fun stuff though! Whatever happens, don't get frustrated and give up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

IMR 4350 for me and all my 25-06s. For years all I used were 100 gr Core Lokts then went to 100 gr and 120 gr Nosler Partitions. Been experimenting with 110 gr Accubonds and RL19 some. 

.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

> I have the same rifle for my .25-06 and my first bunch of shots sighting it in were under a nickle with factory 115 gr Hornady ammo.


That's awesome. The first load I actually shot was a cheap box of 117gr hornadys to break in the barrel. That and the 115gr ballistic tips from Winchester we're both right about an inch and half, but nothing worth taking a picture of. Those were the best groups I got from factory ammo until I picked up some federals loaded with the accubond. Those got me under an inch and blowing up clay pigeons at 250-300 yards, but again I went through a lot of money before buying those unfortunately. 
My first rifle was a Winchester model 70 in 30-06 I bought when I was 14. It may have spoiled me because it repeatedly punches one ragged hole with the cheap Remington core-lokts which was the first bullet it shot. Never saw a need to change.


----------

